# kann gescanntes bild nicht bearbeiten...



## maroclips (22. September 2007)

Moin!

Für ein Project von mir müsste ich selbst gezeichnete Bilder mit photoshop bearbeiten.Alledings steht(nachdem ich das gescannte bild gespeichert habe,und mit photoshop geöffnet)oben auf der Informationsleiste in Klammern (Indiziert).
Ich kann weder auf dem Bild zeichnen,noch die Filter benutzen.

Was muss ich tun?
 Danke


----------



## Laocoon (22. September 2007)

Das Bild ist im falschen Farbmodus.  Kannst du unter Image/Mode umstellen (auf RGB sollte in deinem Fall das beste sein). Weiß leider nicht genau, wie das Menü in der deutschen Version heißt. Denke mal Bild/Modus?!  Grüße Daniel


----------



## jen-ni (23. September 2007)

du brauchst es nur umzustellen über Bild > Modus > und dann auf RGB – Farbe statt Indizierte – Farbe


----------

